# Breeder in Michigan = It this one OK?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

One thing you want to be sure of with any breeder is that they do all the proper clearances - heart, eye, elbow and hips. This breeder does. They also have an AKC Breeder of Merit certificate. This is a good thing, but it doesn't always mean that they are a great breeder, so be sure to check for other things too. Clearances are, in my book, number one. Then check on things like how many litters they produce a year. Do they compete with their dogs? Is that what you want to do with your puppy? 

Read this to get a better overview: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

But overall, yes, I would say you found a good breeder.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks good to me! I love those field bred dogs. =)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, Renee Shulte is a highly respected breeder in the area. I have not met her yet, but I believe she is a member of my golden retriever club.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say yes, most definitely, too. Except my power went out last night in the middle of my comment.


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

Enzos, you have great looking dogs. I am finding it very hard to find breeders that breed them like that. Most seem to be wanting to breed them to their standard. Not many field type breeders out there. She tells me that their are more people out there that want them then there are breeders for them. When I see your dogs it brings mine back to life if you know what I mean.

One other thing I was looking on this site for reputable breeders by area and can't find anything. Did I miss it? Maybe this is a good idea having a list of known good breeders.

Do you mind me asking where you got your's from? Thanks Myles


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine is from a backyard breeder - not one I'd recommend. But, correct me if I'm wrong here, field bred dogs are still bred to standard...or, they SHOULD be, anyway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wynwood Goldens are very well-known. Many obedience lines can be traced back to Wynwood dogs. Actually I have a friend that has a dog from Wynwood that she bought for hunt tests and obedience trials.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mylspen said:


> Not many field type breeders out there.


oh wow, I find there are plenty of field type breeders. I guess it's more a matter of knowing where to look and how to find them.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You can go to local clubs, and see the breeders they recommend, but I think it is moderately safe comment the "field" breeders are harder to come by in Michigan. I went to MO for my puppy. 

I have friend who will be breeding her field female, to another field dog. Her first litter to the Miner's dog Reno, (Hootie's daddy) is really nice. They are 3 now, doing well in any venue they have gone in. Last year she bred to a more 'show' line dog with a good history in the hunt field (tests) those dogs turned out pretty nice too. Not my type but still nice dogs. She plans to breed to "Henry" when her dog comes into season next fall. She did not take on this springs cycle. 

A few good Michigan Clubs are Marshbank's Golden Retriever Club, and Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club. There are information there on breeders. I got Teddi from the west side of the state. She was the first field bred golden I have ever seen. She too is BYB. 

I do know a few breeders out IL, WI, and MN, but MI is harder to find the field bred dogs.


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

In my area I've found it to be quite hard. I suppose it has to do with where you live. 

It was my understanding that the field dogs can at times be to tall.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Renee is top shelf. She is someone I would go to if I wanted to know the scoop on older dogs in some of the pedigrees. She knows breeding and her dogs lines. She breeds what she believes to be correct, as opposed to what is winning in whatever venue. As she said to me once, "I breed based on dogs and pedigrees, not titles." Her dogs have been successful in multiple areas of competition because she breeds for a mentally and physically sound dog. I love her young boy--got to train with him down south last winter.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I was thinking more on a national level when I said there were plenty of field breeders. I've never considered limiting my puppy search to an area, otherwise I wouldn't have The Flipster!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pedigree: OTCh Wynwood's Thrill Of It All UDX JH Can. CD, U-CD OBHF OS

This is a very famous dog to come out of Wynwood. He's been gone nearly 10 years now and I hear there's a (friendly) battle with who's going to get to do the last breeding or two.

And you can't forget this guy: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32376 , winner of the 2002 National Obedience Invitational.

And the ultra famous Bomber had a Wynwood dam http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=2352


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mylspen said:


> It was my understanding that the field dogs can at times be to tall.


That is not as common with field goldens as it is with field labs. Most reputable breeders, even field try to breed the dogs to standard. I have a young field girl, I think she will stay in the standard category, under 22". There are always exceptions. 

Field Goldens tend to be more slightly built, but that may be due more to the fact they have a different coat. "Most" field dogs do not have the thick coat the show line dogs have. Some even seem to not be double coated at all, but they still are, just much finer. They don't shed as badly, but they still shed. Again it depends on whether the breeder is putting thought and effort into the breeding. Renee's dogs will be correct. 

Another breeder who has super field dogs, high octane you may want to at least peruse their website are the Miner's in IL 

www.minerskennel.com

These people have some really nice dogs. Usually a LOT of dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Most reputable breeders, even field try to breed the dogs to standard.


I don't know about that...yes there are a lot of reputable breeders that are trying to breed to standard, but there are also a lot of what most people would consider a reputable breeder that aren't concerned if the dog meets the standard, or are even _trying_ not to meet standard. Have you seen some of the agility lines? I was amazed that with all the goldens at the agility trial last weekend, not a single one of them jumped 24". Aside from one golden with a conformation mom (and Ted for a dad ), Flip had more substance to him than any other golden there.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And this lovely boy did not too shabbily in Canada...
Pedigree: AFTCH MHR Wynwood's Jokers Are Wild MNH CD WCX OS Can. CDX MH WCX QAA


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Just remember that Renee's dogs will need some occupation in life, either hunting, obedience or agility. They will not be couch potatoes!


----------



## gretriever04 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Recommend!!*

I highly recommend getting a golden retriever from Wynwood. I have a puppy from one of Renee's litters and I could not be happier than with the choice I made to get my puppy from her. She really is a great breeder and cares about the dogs and puppies. I think her knowledge and experience, as well as her love for the breed, is really the major factors of my decision to get a puppy from her. She even provides you with copies of the sire and dam's health clearances when you get your puppy. Wynwood currently has a litter that is expected in July that you could get a puppy from. There are only 1-2 litters a year. Feel free to message me if you have any more questions about my experience.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know these breeders personally, but I would say they have the GRF stamp of approval!


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I saw your recommendation of Wynwood goldens in regards to someone else's post. We are currently in the market for a golden and I stumbled upon her website. I love how passionate she is about the breed and am excited to get to know more about her. I was going to email her, is that how you primarily contacted her? Did she respond quickly? What do you do with your pup, as in did you give them a job? Are you local? We are in AZ and I am finding ALL the breeders out here have show dogs with tons of Fair hips in their geneology (among other issues) and I feel like people are producing for that very light golden 'look' instead of solidness! If i am going to spend this much on a dog, I want them to be hardy . Also, since she is so well known, are her costs a lot more than others? Any advice or thoughts you have would be much appreciated!

Warmest Regards,

Melanie H.


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

I did contact her by email but, I also spoke with her on the phone for over an hour. She will talk your ear off about these dogs as she loves them so much. I was looking for the field breed and she didn't have any pups when I called. 

She is one of the few in Michigan with the field breed. 

She was trying to have a litter when I was looking but, I could not wait. I ended up getting a dog from Greenmeadows in St. Croix in Wisconsin. She does very well with these dogs also. She ships them all over the country. Many people have come back to her. I will try to get a current pic of mine up later. He is a great dog and is just a family 

pet.http://dogwebs.net/Greenmeadows/ This is her site.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Golden Sunrise Golden Retrievers in Michigan has two males ready. Nice bloodlines too. — with Rebecca Bogoski and Joanne Adkins. Look up the kennel name on facebook, she has photos of the two boys, sure are cute! T







hey are 1100 each?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks like you found a great breeder! Where is Hastings? We are not quite ready for another one, but I would definitely contact her when we are.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Where is Petersburg, MI?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

vleffingwell said:


> Golden Sunrise Golden Retrievers in Michigan has two males ready. Nice bloodlines too. — with Rebecca Bogoski and Joanne Adkins. Look up the kennel name on facebook, she has photos of the two boys, sure are cute! T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mother of this litter JUST turned two and does not have her final clearances.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I understand from a very good friend that Sunrise breeds their females every time they are in heat. Not a good idea.


----------



## Naiad Grace (Oct 1, 2015)

gretriever04 -- this is great to hear about Renee. We lost Naiad a few weeks ago to aggressive cancer. It hurts so much loosing her a the young age of 8, we are drawn to Renee's dogs living long lives. She has been wonderful on the phone and we are excited that we will have a new puppy in January. Not so happy about a winter puppy and the long drive to Michigan, but there is enough time for us to grieve the loss of Naiad. 

Thank you all answering that first question about Wynwood Goldens and Renee.


----------

